# Have you experienced a hypo in hospital?



## UserInvolvement (Aug 6, 2009)

Have you experienced a hypo in hospital?

We want to hear from you!

Diabetes UK and the Joint British Diabetes Societies are holding a series of events to find out how people with diabetes would like healthcare professionals to manage a hypo in a hospital setting.

The event will be held on Tuesday 25th August from 11am-3pm in central London. Lunch will be provided and all travel expenses will be reimbursed.

If you are over 16, have had a hypo whilst in a hospital setting and would like to come along to the event, please call the User Involvement team on 0207 424 1008 or email: user.involvement@diabetes.org.uk


----------



## Steff (Aug 6, 2009)

ohh that sounds interesting , i think they is a few from london as well in here


----------



## sofaraway (Aug 6, 2009)

Would have liked to gone to that but have a training day that I can't get out of.


----------



## sasha1 (Aug 6, 2009)

That sounds really interesting an good...Although Nathan is only 14..I'm his mam...and we live up in Cumbria

Heidi
xx


----------



## Copepod (Aug 7, 2009)

*good practice*

I've just spent a night in research facility on a hospital site, where I experienced good practice. On admission, the nurse asked what I'd like to take if I went hypoglycaemic - orange juice or glucose tablets. She recorded my reply and acted on it when the experiment infusion made my blood glucose level lower than the protocol required. Very simple and effective good practice, I reckon.


----------

